# uk trade union construction blacklist



## uk spark (Jul 28, 2011)

hello lads just come across your sight i know you guys are strong (ibew) thought id give you a brief rundown about the fight against the uk construction trade union blacklist. i have cut and pasted different articles for you. over the past 15 years the major contractors have been compiling a data base of trade unionists which has desimated the trade union movement i know workers who were put on the list for as little as asking for their holiday pay and notice money once on the list you are denied employment. take note as it could be happening to you soon as many companies involved are subsidiary of multi nationals some u.s.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUMYCP9SnLM

Attached youtube link is to the film: BLACKLISTED - a documentary made
by ReelNews about trade unionists blacklisted by multi-national
building firms for raising concerns about safety in the UK
construction industry.

12 blacklisted workers (including Ricky Tomlinson) give first hand
accounts of how blacklisting in the building industry impacted on
their lives and their ongoing campaign for justice.

The premier of the film was at TUC Congress in Manchester in September
2010, with Q&A session afterwards with John McDonnell MP, Professor
Keith Ewing, Chris Murphy (UCATT EC) and Shaun Dey (film director).

Support the cause & please share this link with your friends far and
wide. We want to get the message out to trade unionists, press and
human rights campaigners around the world.

the result of the weakening of the trade union movement is the employers are ignoring national agreements 
ripping up terms and conditions unskilled labour working and under cutting your trade. agencys and subcontractors ripping workers off most workers forced self employed no pension overtime rates no saftey reps unsafe sites, higher rates of fatalities on sites.

you have been warned!!!!


----------



## uk spark (Jul 28, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2009/may/27/construction-worker-blacklist-database1

mr kerr above was found guilty and recieved a £5000 fine for ruining thousands of activists lives. he lived an extremly comfortable life from his buisiness

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2009/mar/06/blacklist-trade-union-members


http://www.socialist.net/victory-against-the-


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al8GrJj1C78

steve achensen has struggled to get work since representing men at a phizers pharmacetucal plant in uk he represented the men who refused to where wet overalls . 200 men were sacked

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e9gtdLdDKo&feature=related

trade unionist not a terrorist

http://takingoutthetrash.typepad.co...2011/02/olympic-blacklisting-allegations.html

blacklisting continues on the highest profile project in the world 
the 2012 olympics


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkXvePctvB8&feature=related

the fight continues


----------



## uk spark (Jul 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnPTma0Waac&feature=player_embedded


latest battle for uk sparks


----------



## uk spark (Jul 28, 2011)

......


----------



## uk spark (Jul 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eRB9DjmhBHg

please watch, copy and send to all your
contacts how about seeing if we can get this one up to 10,000 and make it a xmas viral hit? 


thanks

uk spark


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

uk spark said:


> please watch, copy and send to all your
> contacts how about seeing if we can get this one up to 10,000 and make it a xmas viral hit?
> 
> 
> ...


...................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eRB9DjmhBHg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=.......................eRB9DjmhBHg

Take the you tube URL and just put the letters in between the you tube brackets and delete the rest so it looks like this below and your videos will work.


[YOUTUBE}eRB9DjmhBHg{/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe if people are not allowed to have a collective voice and are repressed by big business interests that buy and trade political influence, you should leave and come to the U.S.

Oh, wait a minute......

Uh, I'll get back to you on that, good luck brother....


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

awesome. I love being blacklisted. I was in vegas a few years ago and got really bombed on superbowl sunday. I knocked over so many chips on the roulette table the pit boss not only kicked me off, they blacklisted me for a year. I laughed my a$$ off everytime they sent my comps and the one casino showed up with no rooms available.


----------



## uk spark (Jul 28, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Maybe if people are not allowed to have a collective voice and are repressed by big business interests that buy and trade political influence, you should leave and come to the U.S.
> 
> Oh, wait a minute......
> 
> ...


----------

